# Your Greatest Memory(s) of 2011



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This year was by far the most momentous and influential year of my life to date (except the birth of my existence perhaps). This was the year that destined where I was going to study music, which is where I am today.

Overall, I think the greatest thing I'll pull out of it all was the double graduation of my brother (from college) and myself (from high school), since we're 4 years apart. For both of us, this was our Senior year, and our "Senior week" for both of us was going to Florida together as a family. 

What was your greatest memory?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In chronological order:

[1] Coming to terms to life after a heart attack
[2] Welcoming my wife back from a five months stay in Shanghai
[3] Attending the wedding of my little niece (our bridesmaid in 2000)
[4] Deciding to take early retirement per May 2012
[5] Buying a 3 centuries old house/shop combination to settle down in next year.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

this was an awkward year for me. the only positive thing was a conference in general relativity celebrated in april, to which i assisted. then i got depressed and I lost 15 kg. at least i learned Ravel's prelude from ltdc, that was another good point.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't remember; I've forgotten already.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Good thread! 

I think the greatest two memories/events would have to be discovering that I can walk all the way from my house to my teacher's house 8 miles away, it feels liberating to be able to get around like that on foot.

And interpersonally, numerous things worth talking about have happened. I think in general, I've made great strides to being more straightforward and effective in my approach to things interpersonal, I feel more comfortable with myself about these things.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This year was by far the most momentous and influential year of my life to date (except the birth of my existence perhaps). This was the year that destined where I was going to study music, which is where I am today.
> 
> Overall, I think the greatest thing I'll pull out of it all was the double graduation of my brother (from college) and myself (from high school), since we're 4 years apart. For both of us, this was our Senior year, and our "Senior week" for both of us was going to Florida together as a family.
> 
> What was your greatest memory?


:tiphat:

Congratulations to you & your brother & what a momentous start to your musical career.

My work & health have been very kind to me, so I've been able to concentrate on my passion for opera.

Sometimes I can hardly believe how much I have learned this year and all because of the knowledge and encouragement of the opera lovers on here.

My greatest memory will be the four weeks in May when I immersed myself in the opera Macbeth. I was able to see the Macbeth Insight, the rehearsal and two performances. I met some wonderful singers & made some great friends.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My greatest memory from 2011 is the birth of my third granddaughter. Everything else I've done or been last year fades into the background when I see those big blue eyes.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I cant really say anything big or life changing has happened to me in 2011.
I’ve sort of plodded on, sounds a bit boring but it isn’t. 
I’ve enjoyed doing the things I love to do and taking great pleasure in seeing my kids grow up a little more.
My daughter just becoming a teenager and my son 17, I hope I can sustain the high quality of life for my wife and family for many years to come.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a three-day ****-fest with a harem of Victoria's Secret models.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

This year was my first time living in a house with people other than my family. I lived in a house near my college campus with four other students - all musicians, hence our house's perhaps overly cutesy name, "The Music Box" - and we all became very close. That was a good experience not only because I made four very dear new friends but also because it gave me practice at "being an adult." Paying rent and utilities, budgeting for and buying my own food, cooking for myself - good things to know how to do! I will miss the Music Box a great deal next semester while I am away in Philadelphia for four months on an internship program. That's a big change in my life for which I'm preparing right now. I have some reservations about going (mostly involving people I'll miss), but I know it will be a good thing.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I had a three-day ****-fest with a harem of Victoria's Secret models.


A little young for that aren't we? In your dreams maybe?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Falling in love!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I suppose that I had a year of growth. It had its share of troubles, but a lot of good little things happened. I look forward to a better year this year, as its already about to be off to a better and clearer start.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> A little young for that aren't we? In your dreams maybe?


Yes, it was one hell of a dream. I will make sure it comes true. One day. And stuff.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Falling in love!


Something a little like that happened to me too... but sometimes I feel like I have a curse on me which is that I will never I find someone who I like and am _able _to like at the same time.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Something a little like that happened to me too... but sometimes I feel like I have a curse on me which is that I will never I find someone who I like and am _able _to like at the same time.


What gets in the way, what makes you not able to like someone, your parents? Your principles?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Something a little like that happened to me too... but sometimes I feel like I have a curse on me which is that I will never I find someone who I like and am _able _to like at the same time.


Last year, I was tremendously depressed about my relationship abilities and was convinced that I would die alone. If a turned-in, misanthropic, socially inept fool can find true love, I'm pretty sure the chances for the rest of the species are good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Waking up this morning [1/1/12] and realising that I have notched up another year but 2011 was one I would love to forget.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Last year, I was tremendously depressed about my relationship abilities and was convinced that I would die alone. If a turned-in, misanthropic, socially inept fool can find true love, I'm pretty sure the chances for the rest of the species are good.


What a good thing to say, heed this man Huilunsoitaja. And maybe something good will happen to a guy like me this year in that case. And maybe you aren't as bad as you thought eh? Probably quite the reverse, it just takes the right people to realize it.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Andante said:


> Waking up this morning [1/1/12] and realising that I have notched up another year but 2011 was one I would love to forget.


welcome to the club :tiphat:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Greatest is not the right word...But the killing of almost 70 young democraty belivers in a small island in the oslo fjord will always make a scar in every norwegians mind. And seven died at the first explotion in the government quartal.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Quite an awesome year, with various low points - but character building.

Finished high school, had been accepted to a really great school but didnt meet their requirements in the end. Still, finishing school early let me spend 4 months in the African wilderness and still have the chance to try over this summer. I learned to appreciate life for what it is.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

2011 was a very difficult one for my adoptive country - a big mine explosion, followed by continuous earthquakes/aftershocks (the latest biggie 2 days before Christmas) which have destroyed the heart of what was once a beautiful city. 

That said, it's been fine for me personally. Probably my best memory was spending hours admiring the beautiful underwater world of Rarotonga.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Something a little like that happened to me too... but sometimes I feel like I have a curse on me which is that I will never I find someone who I like and am _able _to like at the same time.


great info!! (on your "still available" status)

this year my memories was to find out I need to feed another mouth in the house .. and then it trully been realized last month.

overall, a hasty year this year. I am into construction designing and a changing day is usually not detectable this days.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Andante said:


> Waking up this morning [1/1/12] and realising that I have notched up another year but 2011 was one I would love to forget.


+1...................


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> What gets in the way, what makes you not able to like someone, your parents? Your principles?


Next semester, this particular guy I have in mind... among numerous concerns, one of them is that next semester he's gonna give a grade for my participation in an ensemble. Read between the lines.  

Although it would be a stupid scandal to happen if his own professors fired him from his position just because he "favored" me, he can't really do much to show academic favor.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Next semester, this particular guy I have in mind... among numerous concerns, one of them is that next semester he's gonna give a grade for my participation in an ensemble. Read between the lines.


Ooops. Dangerous ground for both of you.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Ooops. Dangerous ground for both of you.


Yes that is dangerous. I see what you meant. I didn't utilize the imagination to think up that particularly scenario.

P.S.

In case it wasn't clear, I was talking to Polednice for the second half of my other post even though I referenced you in the beginning of it.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I was watching this old silent film, Frank Borzage's "The Seventh Heaven" on big screen, with a live piano player. It was such a powerful experience that in the end I started hyper-ventilating and lost the control of my mouth and both arms. I regained control only about 15 minutes afterwards. I won't forget this very soon, I think.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> In case it wasn't clear, I was talking to Polednice for the second half of my other post even though I referenced you in the beginning of it.


Ah, in that case, thanks!  By the standards of my peers, and by the standards required to function in general society, I think I am fairly bad, but for my special man I'm just perfect.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Apart from classical music I like to immerse myself into photography, which indeed has a lot to do with capturing a memory. Which will be the 'greatest' of 2011 is still too early to tell.... The nice thing about making photos is the surprise at home: sometimes the eye of the camera saw more than you being there. A cloud in the sky, the light tenderly reflected in that corner.... There are places where we often return during our walks. Everytime things look different. As listening to music may train your ears to hear more & better, so does looking around with your eyes using a photocamera of high quality.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Ah, in that case, thanks!  By the standards of my peers, and by the standards required to function in general society, I think I am fairly bad


Phew! 'Good' is so boring.



Polednice said:


> but for my special man I'm just perfect.


So he must know all about the you-know-what then


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> Apart from classical music I like to immerse myself into photography, which indeed has a lot to do with capturing a memory. Which will be the 'greatest' of 2011 is still too early to tell.... The nice thing about making photos is the surprise at home: sometimes the eye of the camera saw more than you being there. A cloud in the sky, the light tenderly reflected in that corner.... There are places where we often return during our walks. Everytime things look different. As listening to music may train your ears to hear more & better, so does looking around with your eyes using a photocamera of high quality.


You tell of an interesting concept. Indeed, what I will think of as the greatest thing to happen to me in 2011 might be far different looking back more years from now.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

sospiro said:


> So he must know all about the you-know-what then


Which 'you-know-what'? There are so many!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Which 'you-know-what'? There are so many!


This one










+


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Getting into this thread late...

I didn't experience any euphoria last year, so I didn't really make any "greatest" memory, where "greatest" = "happiest," that would be interesting to share (there was one--finding a niche on deviantART where I can belong and be recognized). I did, however, make plenty of powerful memories, and I shall list some of them here in order of magnitude:

Driving (I got my license in January)
Winter in southern Idaho
Spring in southern Idaho
Turning 18 in July
Graduating high school in June as salutatorian
Seeing an airplane at eye-level as it climbs into the sky at 6,000 ft
Moving from Buhl, Idaho to Jackpot, Nevada right before graduation (that was very stressful)
The smell and feel of the desert in summer (which is itself an amalgamation of various memories)

But the one that really takes the cake I'd rather not share here, as it's quite personal (it's not what you'd think).


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

sospiro said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honey laundering?! That's slanderous!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Honey laundering?! That's slanderous!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Honey laundering?! That's slanderous!


Genius!!!!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Genius!!!!


Now the question is what you actually meant.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Was not a particularly good year for me, but 

- seeing Herbie Hancock
- making kimchi 

Wow. Hadn't realized it before. 2011 stunk! I have to make 2012 better.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

OMG I forgot.

Hearing Andreas Scholl live


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> OMG I forgot.
> 
> Hearing Andreas Scholl live


Me too And also JK!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

ooopera said:


> Me too And also JK!


aarggh jealous jealous jealous


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Hearing my son's original composition premiered by professional musicians...and the conductor saying nice things about it and my son in a news article in our city newspaper  Happy mom moment.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> Hearing my son's original composition premiered by professional musicians...and the conductor saying nice things about it and my son in a news article in our city newspaper  Happy mom moment.


Wow that is really exciting! Congrats!


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

On Independence day I was in St. Louis, Missouri and I group of a few thousand people (including me) attempted to break the world record for most people playing kazoos simultaneously. The rules were that we had to play a song for five minutes all together. We played along with an orchestra to the 1812 overture. Although it wasn't very life changing I'll never forget it.


----------

